# Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/canon-l-lens-deals-at-bh-photo/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/canon-l-lens-deals-at-bh-photo/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From B&H Photo

</strong>Below are some “in cart” deals at B&H Photo. You must add the product to your cart to see the price.</p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong> The Deals at B&H Photo</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM Zoom Lens $2049</a> (Save $250)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680103-USA/Canon_2751B002_EF_70_200mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Telephoto Zoom Lens $1999</a> (Save $100)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/486708-USA/Canon_1910B002AA_EF_16_35mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM Autofocus Lens $1399</a> (Save $100)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457680-USA/Canon_1257B002AA_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_2L.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 50mm f/1.2L USM Autofocus Lens $1299</a> (Save $140)</li>
</ul>
<p>B&H just launched these prices today and I’m not sure how long they will last.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo*

Everyone seems to have dropped the price to 2099, just as expected, the last 2 weeks of December, and possibly the two weeks following will see some big sales.


----------



## HeavenHell (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo*

Adorama dropped the price of the 24-70another $50 to $2,049.


----------



## iso79 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo*

Anyone know how long these deals will last?


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo*



iso79 said:


> Anyone know how long these deals will last?



Don't expect these sales to stay too long. If you have a need for it, then go for it. If I didn't have $545 cash value with Crutchfield, I could had saved another $139 on top of current 50L rebate.

Rebate + dealer discount = Win & Win for all buyers


----------



## Jesse (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo*

I'll be in NY at B&H on the 28th, will that be too late???


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo*

I got a 50L for a grand thanks to Craigslist. ;D 

There is tons of deals on craigslist for L glass during December.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo*



Jesse said:


> I'll be in NY at B&H on the 28th, will that be too late???


Lots of deals will be one or two day deals. Adorama just lowered the price on the 24-70mm L to $2049. Obviously they have a lot of stock, but they may sell out as well. Canon warehouses are pretty close, so they may be getting resupplied if they sell out.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo*


I'm sure guys still remember this deal last year from B&H:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2262.msg48526#msg48526


----------



## Daniel Flather (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo*



RLPhoto said:


> I got a 50L for a grand thanks to Craigslist. ;D
> 
> There is tons of deals on craigslist for L glass during December.



SCORE!


----------



## Speed2 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Canon L Lens Deals at B&H Photo*

This is nice, but for Canadians B&H is not always the cheapest. For example the 70-200 can be had at Aden's for
2339 total compared to 2,373.03 total at B&H. I've always had shipping included at that price. The 24-70 is the same thing. Brokerage fees and shipping fees in one transaction have always bin a pet peeve of mine. If you decide not to pay the brokerage fees and just pay for shipping watch out, shipping goes through the roof. I've bin hit buy Purolator, Fedex and UPS. B&H don't do USPS. USPS has bin the most honest carrier for me. I always get a border customs receipt if there was duty to be paid, never by those other guys.

http://www.adencamera.com/default.asp


----------

